
Collection of 200 free and awesome mental health resources - morph3us
https://benstew.github.io/awesome-mental-health/
======
rwnspace
I've had mental health difficulties for quite a while, life handed me a good
tangle to work through. I've had some upward movement in the last few months,
and it's coincided with listening to the content produced by this gent, Dr
Alok Kanojia, nick: Healthygamergg. [0]

He provides a set of frameworks (and demonstrates by example) for how
obsessive, asd-leaning, smart, struggling people can go about growing a more
functional pre-frontal cortex. He uses both familiar and relatively novel
metaphors to convey the fundamentals of psychology in an interesting way, at
least for a young-ish Western audience (drawing on video gaming and
hindu/buddhist concepts respectively).

I have a really big problem with this 'should/ought-factory' culture online
about how to behave. But if you relate to what I've said above, you should go
check the channel out :)

[0] [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClHVl2N3jPEbkNJVx-
ItQIQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClHVl2N3jPEbkNJVx-ItQIQ)

~~~
morph3us
Thanks for the recommendation. Went through a couple of his videos and I think
it would be a great addition to the list. Will add it.

Also, I completely agree with your outlook on the online culture. Wish there
were more ways to help but hopefully this resources is a good first phase.

~~~
rwnspace
I appreciate that you're "showing people the door", morph3us.

------
dr_dshiv
Really great! Now if only 90% were removed...

